
Ask HN: Help us find a name for our startup? - Elakim
We are looking for a name for our startup and hesitate on idea, pronunciation and interpretation of our branding name in different cultures and languages.<p>First of its kind Massive open online deliberation (MOOD) platform. We allow voices around the world to argue in one deliberation per topic without mediation nor censorship.<p>The names found so far are:
1. Woodpecka
2. WeEcho
3. WeEcko
4. W3Echo
5. any suggestions?<p>Don&#x27;t be shy, we are asking you for a good reason.. so what on your mind? Any preferences or suggestions?<p>Thanks a lot for your help!
======
mindcrime
_Woodpecka_

Too many weird sexual connotations / jokes fall out of that. I wouldn't use
that.

 _WeEcho_

Maybe.

 _WeEcko_

Personally I'm not a fan of uncommon spellings and things that don't look the
same as how they're pronounced. I'd probably skip this one.

 _W3Echo_

Too geeky, plus see above.

 _5\. any suggestions?_

\--> _voices around the world_

VoicesAroundTheWorld.com? (too long?)

WorldVoices.com? (may already be taken, but might be available under a
different tld)

WeDeliberate.tld?

DeliberateVoices.tld?

or go with a nod to the greeks:

SocraticVoices.tld?

~~~
pascha
Thank you for your detailed opinion

------
nnn1234
plaonics? Dialectic? if you are feeling cheeky cacaphony

~~~
Elakim
Thanks a lot!!! Great imagination!

------
pwason
moodring

~~~
Elakim
;)

